# Lifeless Nerit snail.



## Graeme Edwards (9 Nov 2007)

Hi guys,

well I bout my self a nerit snail from AE, it arrived last night, ploped it into my tank, watched to see it emerge, I waited, and waited and waited, went to bed, and still no movement.
It arrived in a pot in wool, i was expecting it to be in water or some kind of damp media.
Any idea how long it takes for them to come round?

Cheers,
Graeme.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Nov 2007)

thats the normal way to package them so thats fine.

they can take upto 3 days to come round after a journey like that 

hell survive dont worry


----------



## beeky (9 Nov 2007)

Was that the new ruby ones? Thy did look nice when I looked at them.

I spent my formative years in fishkeeping with me and my Dad  trying to rid tanks of snails, so I seem to have some kind of phobia about putting any back in!!


----------



## Arana (9 Nov 2007)

I just recieved 3 ruby's from AE to add to my 3 tigers and 1 of them is doing the same thing. i have placed it in the HC and i'll keep my fingers crossed. i seem to remember 1 of my tigers doing the same thing and not moving for 24hrs.

superb creatures!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (9 Nov 2007)

http://www.snailshop.co.uk is a much better invert supplier than AE, much much cheaper, and a huge range


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Nov 2007)

Well still no movement at all. Crazy snail, i hope its not dead!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (10 Nov 2007)

2 days and still no movement. the temp was 20C ive uped it to 24-25, going to see what happens.

Come on your stupid snail, dam you!!!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Nov 2007)

check hes in his shell and not going icky.... 20C is very cold for Nerites, and any other tropical inverts.. 

Ramshorns are about the only ones that would be ok with 20C. That could have been the issue


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Nov 2007)

This is not good, this snail must be dead. How would we know if the snails we bought we actualy alive. They could send out hundreds of dead snails. I dout they would but who would know. Ill give it a wake up call later if it still hasnt come round.


----------



## Arana (11 Nov 2007)

Mine still has not moved! the other 2 however are happy munching away as i type, i have noticed AE are out of stock now so no chance of a replacement.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (11 Nov 2007)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> This is not good, this snail must be dead. How would we know if the snails we bought we actualy alive. They could send out hundreds of dead snails. I dout they would but who would know. Ill give it a wake up call later if it still hasnt come round.



no way to tell im afraid...

normally though, when theyre dead, you can tell by looking at the state of the bottom of their foot inside the shell.. itll look good and healthy if hes just asleep, youll be able to see curling at the edges, and often bubbles of gas coming out if hes dead.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Nov 2007)

Its very very dead, oh deer poor little sole. RIP dude. : o(


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (12 Nov 2007)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> This is not good, this snail must be dead. How would we know if the snails we bought we actualy alive. They could send out hundreds of dead snails. I dout they would but who would know. Ill give it a wake up call later if it still hasnt come round.



look in its shell.. does it look healthy? or is it starting to decompose? they go yucky very quickly when they die, also, if its dead, chances are your fish will peck at it.  they can take days to come round.. bear in mind that you had the temp real low until recently, give it 3 or 4 days from when you turned it up.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Nov 2007)

Mate it smells like the toe jam you get after a few days out on a hike, it flippin reaks, its well dead.


----------



## Arana (14 Nov 2007)

mine was definately dead too, however the other two are doing fine.


----------

